# Price for a toy poodle



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

There are several board members who have and speak highly of him. Rodell is a top tier breeder in a high cost of living area. Unfortunately in New England the backyard breeders and puppy mill brokers outnumber the good toy breeders.


----------



## InquiringIndividual (Jan 5, 2022)

cowpony said:


> There are several board members who have and speak highly of him. Rodell is a top tier breeder in a high cost of living area. Unfortunately in New England the backyard breeders and puppy mill brokers outnumber the good toy breeders.


I see, I’m definitely trying to avoid backyard breeders, that’s good he has glowing reviews from others it makes feel better about the price.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes I do, my boy is from Rod Connor. Sweet, beautiful and healthy. He is the little white one in my sig pic


----------



## InquiringIndividual (Jan 5, 2022)

twyla said:


> Yes I do, my boy is from Rod Connor. Sweet, beautiful and healthy. He is the little white one in my sig pic


Great, how old is he?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

He is 4 years old


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

One thing to remember is that toys tend to have smaller litters where standards have bigger litters...

So, low supply and high demand forces can be in effect. 

Mini poodles are still manageable if you want to size up. You might find prices in the range your expecting with a mini.

Just keep in mind the $ upfront on a puppy is only sticker shock. A lot of us have spent hundreds and hundreds of dollars on stuffed animals, and hundreds and hundreds of dollars on grooming tools. Call us crazy
.. And you want to join in the madness.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> One thing to remember is that toys tend to have smaller litters where standards have bigger litters...
> 
> So, low supply and high demand forces can be in effect.
> 
> ...


And vets, and fancy foods, and treats, and SUV's and fences, and... 
Yes. Initial cost, just a drop in the bucket!


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> Just keep in mind the $ upfront on a puppy is only sticker shock. A lot of us have spent hundreds and hundreds of dollars on stuffed animals, and hundreds and hundreds of dollars on grooming tools. Call us crazy
> .. And you want to join in the madness.





94Magna_Tom said:


> And vets, and fancy foods, and treats, and SUV's and fences, and...
> Yes. Initial cost, just a drop in the bucket!


They're not really joking.... I got a new-to-me Nissan Pathfinder because I now have three dogs after getting my SPoo puppy this past summer. I just got (yet another) trimmer this week. And with four cats, three dogs, and a bird, we won't discuss what my monthly Chewy order looks like...  Oh, and my $3 German Shepherd cost me $3400 in emergency vet bills a few months ago.


----------



## eatmyrainbow (Sep 5, 2020)

Hi! I'm in Boston and just got a miniature poodle pup for $3800 after a couple years of looking. I spoke to several reputable breeders and they were all at that exact price (they were $3000 last year). It seemed like there was coordination between poodle club of America and the breeders to determine a price. With post COVID and doodle phase still going on and toys having smaller litters a higher price doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I bought my mini for 2500 three years ago on the East coast. I heard her prices are now 3000. Agree the up front cost is a drop in the bucket. My three year old girl is a robust, healthy dog. Had one mild ear infection at one year of age, but nothing since. Eats anything and has a lovely temperament. Trains like a dream. She was worth every penny. Five thousand is a lot and may be what the market can bear right now. Also remember vet bills have gone up, gas prices for shows, food prices, etc. As mentioned, Rodell's is top tier, there may be similar quality dogs for a little less. You do get what you pay for. Here is my girl- she is 15 lbs, 13 inches at the withers. She has what would be considered a fault in the show ring- the white chin and muzzle. Doesn't matter to me, she still can compete in agility and has several titles already, and is just a love.


----------



## InquiringIndividual (Jan 5, 2022)

Carolinek said:


> I bought my mini for 2500 three years ago on the East coast. I heard her prices are now 3000. Agree the up front cost is a drop in the bucket. My three year old girl is a robust, healthy dog. Had one mild ear infection at one year of age, but nothing since. Eats anything and has a lovely temperament. Trains like a dream. She was worth every penny. Five thousand is a lot and may be what the market can bear right now. Also remember vet bills have gone up, gas prices for shows, food prices, etc. As mentioned, Rodell's is top tier, there may be similar quality dogs for a little less. You do get what you pay for. Here is my girl- she is 15 lbs, 13 inches at the withers. She has what would be considered a fault in the show ring- the white chin and muzzle. Doesn't matter to me, she still can compete in agility and has several titles already, and is just a love.
> 
> View attachment 486733
> View attachment 486734


Beautiful girl! Thank you you guys for the perspectives, Cheers!


----------



## kuriooo (Feb 17, 2010)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> One thing to remember is that toys tend to have smaller litters where standards have bigger litters...
> 
> So, low supply and high demand forces can be in effect.
> 
> ...


Today’s bill was $100 for less than a month of prescription dog food, due to allergies.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

eatmyrainbow said:


> It seemed like there was coordination between poodle club of America and the breeders to determine a price.


LOL
I'm trying to imagine a breeder agreeing to this . There's the PCA itself and the individual clubs. When would they have time for the meetings it would take to do this? And how would they account for variable COL in different regions? Oh, and not all breeders belong to a breed club since membership is by recommendation only.

Back to serious, we have members who've paid more even more and members who've paid less but there is a typical range. That $3800 is toward the high side but as the economies everywhere are taking hits and prices for so much are going up...


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Poodle Club of America would never deal with anyone regarding pricing. The function of PCA is to maintain the standard of the breed and to work with individual breed clubs to promote poodles. I am a member of our local poodle club - in fact I am the show chair, and I have to submit paperwork to the national club (PCA) each year to demonstrate that we are actively promoting poodles.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I think it would actually be illegal for PCA to assist in price fixing.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Yeah, the odds of everyone getting together and agreeing to a set price range are slim and probably illegal under federal racketeering laws. However, there is usually a "market average" price point, and it will generally be linked to availability and the cost of producing the "goods" that you are selling. I know just a few years ago, a Doberman puppy from a good breeder, who titled and health tested their dogs and did tails dewclaws, and ears on the puppies, was in the $2000 to $2500 range. Now, those same puppies are in the $3000 to $4000 range.


----------



## eatmyrainbow (Sep 5, 2020)

I just found it interesting that all breeders in the New England area had the same exact price, and it went up for them all of them by $800 for the following year. 

One breeder even recognized how high the price was but said she was contacted before about selling her pups for to little. If Poodle Club is not involved the breeders are at least communicating over what their prices are.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Silvabirch is in NY and Barbara is an outstanding breeder. I do believe prices are up since covid. 5k sounds a but higher than I'd expect but there may be reasons behind it.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Everything is more expensive, so it makes sense that puppy cost is rising too. How much has dog food risen, vet services, etc? It’s not a conspiracy, it’s inflation and supply/demand.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Something that is misunderstood by many folks who haven't dived into the research of breeding is that breeding is not regulated by any government entity for any reason except where animal welfare plays in. This is why some breeders are USDA or state licensed, because they have reached or passed a limit of the number of breeding animals that can be kept without welfare oversight. That's hardly a selling point, imo.
ETA There are some consumer laws that may apply also, since dogs are considered "property" in the law. 

The "licensed" breeders is where many/most of the "for profit" breeders fall, especially the independent mills and corporations. As many or more unlicensed breeders meeting those criteria fly under the radar, and you also have the small breeders who don't meet or exceed the welfare limits but whose primary goal is not to improve the health and soundness of the breed.

In a venn diagram, the overlap between the type of breeder that PCA tries to promote thru their Code of Ethics, whether a member or not, large or small, and those breeding primarily for profit will be smaller than micro teacup small. They're just two very different worlds.

Conscientious breeders will cooperate and collaborate by sharing genes and in other ways but don't mistake that for collusion. They're not "competing" for our business, they're "competing" to build good poodles. There is no reason and no advantage for these competitors to level the field by "all" agreeing to charge the same price.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Also, price and quality don't necessarily corollate. A lot of large-scale for profit breeders sell puppies for just as much as, if not more than, good breeders do.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

TeamHellhound said:


> Also, price and quality don't necessarily corollate. A lot of large-scale for profit breeders sell puppies for just as much as, if not more than, good breeders do.


Absolutely. When I bought Gracie, I glanced at the prices in the pet shop at the mall for puppies and they were more than I paid for my mini poo from a reputable breeder, show line, and health tested parents. Not that I would support the puppy pet shop enterprise, but I just found it interesting.
Going the reputable breeder route, or even finding a poodle in a rescue, takes commitment. You can’t whip out a credit card on an impulse and have the puppy the next day. I love these threads as it provides help for people doing the right thing and advancing the breed by supporting reputable breeders


----------

